# Gentoo läuft , was fehlt jetzt noch ?

## Louisdor

Hallo @ Alle !

Ich hab jetzt im Laufe der letzten Woche mein Gentoo Linux installiert. Hat auch alles soweit prima funktioniert. Nun habe ich XFree86 4.3.0, mit Gnome 2.4 und Gimp und OpenOffice Und Mozilla Firebird und Acrobat Reader und Midnight Commander und so. Da es ja so viele weitere Pakete gibt wollte ich mal fragen was mir noch so fehlen könnte, bzw. was sinnvoll wäre noch zu installieren ? 

Irgendwo habe ich mal einen Screenshot mit Winamp für Linux gesehen, oder war das nur ein Skin für XMMS?

Und, welches Emailprogramm wäre zu empfehlen (ich frage 6 verschiedene POP3 ab)?

Merci und Ciao von

aleXander !

----------

## hulk2nd

also als email client kann ich dir evolution empfehlen. gefällt mir sehr. ich glaub dieser mozilla mail client ist auch nicht schlecht. ich würd mir noch einen media player installieren, xine oder mplayer sind echt gut. und einen ftp client. gftp. vielleicht noch einen irc client, xchat zum beispiel. dann noch ein brennprogramm, zum beispiel k3b. es gibt so viel aber mir fällt jetzt auch nich unbedingt mehr ein was man unbedingt braucht. es macht auch keinen sinn jetzt dein system mit programmen vollzuballern die du vielleicht nie benutzt. merge einfach wenn du merkst dir fehlt was, das spart bandbreite und hält dein system klein und überschaubar.

grüsse,

hulk

----------

## RealGeizt

hi

etwas sinnvolles zu installieren ist nur dann sinnvoll wenn du es für sinnvoll hälst. ist es sinnvoll wenn ich dir sage, dass ich es für sinnvoll halte irgendwelches zeug zu installieren wo du am schluss nicht benötigst?

werde dir im klaren was du brauchst dann können wir dich beraten was wir für sinnvoll halten  :Wink: 

das was du gesehen hast war bestimmt xmms oder der beep-media-player.

ich benutze evolution als email client, da es sehr outlook ähnelt aber meiner meinung nach noch besser ist.

gruss christian

----------

## Louisdor

Kuckuck ...  :Wink: 

also, Merci erst für die schnellen Antworten!

- xmms hab ich für Radiostreams installiert, funktioniert auch zum Teil, d.h. xmms zeigt mir den Titel nicht an, der gerade gespielt wird. Früher, bei Mandrake hatte ich Totem, da lief das wunderbar. Jetzt kann auch Totem das nicht anzeigen.

- amsn habe ich als MSN Messenger Ersatz, das klappt prima!

Brenner ist ne gute Idee, da hab ich noch nichts installiert. Und, was gibt es als WYSIWYG Editoren für HTML?

Den gDeskal würde ich gerne noch installieren, nur gibt es den nicht in meiner Paketauswahl, jedenfalls findet emerge search gdeskal ihn nicht!?

Merci und Ciao

aleXander !

----------

## Friesi

huhu  :Wink: 

also wenn dir was fehlt, das du benötigen würdest guck mal auf:

http://packages.gentoo.org/packages/

ne schöne auflistung von programmen in kategorien unterteilt  :Wink:  auch wenn man die kategorienamen erst mal verstehn muss ^^

mfg

----------

## boris64

 *Quote:*   

> ich benutze evolution als email client, da es sehr outlook ähnelt aber meiner meinung nach noch besser ist. 

 

nur so mal am rande:

beinhaltet diese aussage etwa, dass outlook gut ist (rofl)?

sollte das so sein, so halte ich dies für eine verhohnepipelte aussage.

outlook ist nur gut für aussenstehende, die

a.) nicht an meinem rechner sitzen und

b.) mich auch nicht mögen und

c.) gerne viren/würmer verschicken und

d.) so weiter...

weitere vorteile kann ich bei outlook nicht entdecken

(jedenfalls keine positiven, die nicht auch in anderen, besseren

emailprogramme auftreten)

----------

## Louisdor

Hi !

@borisdigital: ja und was nimmst Du denn nun für ein Emailprog. ?

Kannst mir was empfehlen für Gentoo Linux ?

Ich hab mir erst mal zum Testen 'evolution' eingerichtet. 

Merci & Ciao von

aleXander !

----------

## boris64

also für meine persönlichen bedürfnisse reicht kmail

völlig aus (wird mit kde mitinstalliert). das ist einfach

zu bedienen und hat (wie ich finde) genau die richtigen

funktionen, mit denen ein emailprogramm ausgestattet

sein sollte (emailfilter, etc...).

evolution habe ich noch nicht ausprobiert, aber bisher

ist mir über dieses programm nur gutes zu ohren gekommen.

tja, du hast also die quahl der wahl, was emailprogramme angeht.

selbst mozilla-mail soll (vom hörensagen) recht ordentlich sein.

aber wie gesagt, was mich und meine bescheidenen emailbedürfnisse

angeht, so kann ich kmail nur weiterempfehlen. wozu noch ein

extra-mail programm installieren?

----------

## Louisdor

Hi !

@borisdigital: Merci für die Antwort.

Ich werde wohl erst mal bei 'evolution' bleiben. Ich hab es auch erst mal nur mit einem Testaccount zum Ausprobieren eingerichtet. Aber bisher habe ich nichts zu beanstanden!

Ciao von

aleXander !

----------

## SnorreDev

Als Email Client kann ich dir MozillaThunderbird empfehlen.

----------

## Husky

Vorallem der junk filter von Mozilla Mail/Thunderbird ist wirklich super   :Laughing: 

----------

## douwd

sylpheed bzw. sylpheed-claws ist mein favourite in Sachen E-Mail Client und kann es auch nur weiterempfehlen. Aber Vorsicht, sylpheed-claws ist ein bleeding edge, biedet aber einige Funktionen mehr an.

----------

## -Ben-

wie kann man eigentlich Evolution ohne GNOME emergen?

Ich möchte nicht unbedingt die ganzen GNOME Pakete installieren, denn brauchen tu ich se wirklich nicht, oder funktioniert Evolution nicht mit KDE?

----------

## Macrobiotus

Meine Favoriten:

html: *bluefish* (nach ein paar Tagen selfhtml ist das schöner als jeder WYSIWYG-Editor, versprochen)

brennen: xcdroast (Gewöhnung;-)

zumzeitvertreibundlatexlernenundgründesuchenwarummanlatexbenutzensollte: Kile

email: wie bei den anderen auch - ausprobieren. Geschmack ist Geschmack. funktionieren tun fast alle Programme.

----------

## SandmannFfm

Servus,

gibt es denn irgendwo eine Zusammenstellung der "besten / beliebtesten" Email Programme mit Scrennshots und Daten ?

Außerdem würde mich interessieren warum mein WindowsSurfFavorit Opera noch in keiner doku aufgetaucht ist. Will den denn niemand haben ? Läuft der nicht ordendlich unter Linux ?

michi

----------

## boris64

ich glaube opera wird unter linux nicht  soviel benutzt,

weil der kollege in der vollversion geld kostet.

wozu extra geld bezahlen, wenn man auch kostenlos

per mozilla/konqueror etc. ordentlich browsen kann.

und ich wüsste nicht, was an opera wirklich besser ist.

oder ist das nur reine "geschmackssache"?!  :Wink: 

um zur anfangsfrage zurückzukommen:

 *Quote:*   

> Gentoo läuft , was fehlt jetzt noch ?

 

ein kaltes bier, eine dampfende blumenvase mit einer kleinen, gefüllten schale 

daneben, min. 5 freunde inkl. pcs und q3a.

wenn keiner mehr stehen kann, benötigt man einen tollen screensaver

für xmms, auf den dann alle gebannt starren können (oh mist, DER fehlt mir noch  :Wink: ).

achja, und grosse, laute boxen.

----------

## SnorreDev

Also ich moechte nichts anderes als Opera nutzen  :Wink:  Wie gesagt ist halt geschmackssache. Schon alleine, das alles in Tabs verpackt wird, als in neue Windows ist super.

Was fehlt: XMMS mit einem Dauerstream Gabber, Hardcore, Hardstyle.

Da suchste am besten bei Shoutcast <bg>

Edit:

Er laeuft unter Linux super. Stabieler als unter Win meiner Meinung nach.

Und wozu brauchst du dafuer eine Docu?

#emerge opera

... <warten> ...

#env-update

#opera&

Schon rockt das Ding.

Zwecks Evolution: 

Es ist von Ximian. Wenn dir das nix sagt: es sind die entwickler von Gnome.

Ist doch klar, das es mit GTK & Co laueft. Du brauchst halt ein paar Basispackete.

Du wirst meist eh nicht drumrumkommen, KDE, Gnomepackete & co zu installieren. Man findet immer das Tool, was man braucht unter irgendeinem von den Beiden ( ok enlightenment hat auch gute ) dabei. Ich benutz Kahakai als WM, aber ohne Gnome & KDE Packages wuerd ich nicht auskommen.

Z.B. 

Benutz ich KDevelop, K3B (KDE)

Evolution (Gnome)

ETerm (Enlightenment ? )

usw.

Also bleibt dir wohl nichts anderes uebrig.

May the source be with you

Sven

----------

## boris64

 *Quote:*   

> ...Schon alleine, das alles in Tabs verpackt wird, als in neue Windows ist super....

 

hey, das können mozilla und konqueror auch seit einiger zeit.

kann sein, dass die devs diese idee irgendwo (opera?) geklaut haben,

aber da haben sie mal was ordentliches geklaut  :Wink: 

zusätzlich hat man da auch einen popup-blocker (mozilla)

und der ist sein geld (was er nicht kostet) mehr als nur wert.

meiner meinung nach ist mozilla einfach der beste browser,

den es zur zeit gibt. da gibts für mich bisher keine echte alternative.

----------

## flatter

hi,

emerge dir mal gportage, is ein cooles, kleines programm um nützliche sachen zu finden, die man nochbrauchen könnte!

zum brennen hab ich heute mal ein andreres kleines kommandozeilenprogramm namens bashburn emerged. hab erst einmal damitgebrannt, war aber sehr zufrieden. es kann zwar nicht viel, aber für meine bedürfnisse reicht es aus und ist super schlank! musst halt mal probieren, obs dir auch reicht.  :Wink: 

flatter

----------

## Pylon

 *SandmannFfm wrote:*   

> Servus,
> 
> gibt es denn irgendwo eine Zusammenstellung der "besten / beliebtesten" Email Programme mit Scrennshots und Daten ?
> 
> 

 

Ich glaube nicht, denn Mail-Programme sind sehr stark von den Wuenschen des Users abhaengig.  So nutze ich persoenlich eine Konsolenapplikation, mutt, um genauer zu sein.  Kein laestiges rumgeklicke mit der Maus, hohe Konfigurierbarkeit auf meinen persoenlichen Geschmack (was Jahre dauerte und immer wieder angepasst wird), schnell, ich kann auch remote ueber ssh damit arbeiten usw.

Fuer manche Zwecke nehme ich auch evolution.  Aber irgendwie werde ich mich nie an die GUI-Mailer gewoehnen.  Gluecklicherweise gibt es unter Linux eine grosse Auswahl an Mail-Applikationen, die Standards beachten und gut bedienbar sind.

----------

## Pylon

 *flatter wrote:*   

> 
> 
> emerge dir mal gportage, is ein cooles, kleines programm um nützliche sachen zu finden, die man nochbrauchen könnte!

 

Ist nicht im portage-tree von Gentoo dabei, aber gibt es bei gentoo.de, genauer gesagt hier.  Einfach in das PORTAGE_OVERLAY packen und emergen.  Ich find es klasse, um mal einen Ueberblick der installierten Programme zu kriegen und das System wieder aufzuraeumen  :Very Happy: 

 *flatter wrote:*   

> 
> 
> zum brennen hab ich heute mal ein andreres kleines kommandozeilenprogramm namens bashburn emerged. hab erst einmal damitgebrannt, war aber sehr zufrieden. es kann zwar nicht viel, aber für meine bedürfnisse reicht es aus und ist super schlank! musst halt mal probieren, obs dir auch reicht. 
> 
> 

 

Die meisten Brennprogramme basieren sowieso auf dem "Klassiker" cdrecord (aus den cdrtools).  Manche nutzen auch cdrdao.  Als GUI habe ich frueher immer xcdroast verwendet, aber seitdem ich k3b entdeckte, nutze ich es immer mehr.  Vor allem kann es abseitz von cdrecord-dvdpro DVDs erstellen.

----------

